
Autotune – Cloud Diagnostics and Performance Tuning - abhiyerra
https://www.acksin.com/autotune/
======
kenrose
> However, we found no tool to help tune servers so we decided to write one.

I actually looked for a tool similar to this a while ago after finding some
larger than necessary servers in our infra not doing very much. Here are some
of them:

Cloudyn Optimizer
[https://www.cloudyn.com/products/](https://www.cloudyn.com/products/)

CloudCheckr [http://cloudcheckr.com/spend-
optimization/](http://cloudcheckr.com/spend-optimization/)

BotMetric Cloud Cost Management [https://www.botmetric.com/aws-cloud-cost-
management-cost-ana...](https://www.botmetric.com/aws-cloud-cost-management-
cost-analytics/)

Most of these are aimed at cost reduction through many means (e.g, switch
cloud providers, purchase reserved instances), not just improved server
efficiency.

~~~
abhiyerra
Any tool that reduced the environmental footprint of servers is a tool I want
people to use. :)

------
BHSPitMonkey
Naming your software after another high-profile piece of commercial software
seems inadvisable.

~~~
abhiyerra
Good point... I actually thought the other Autotune was a piece of hardware...

~~~
radiowave
Given that "Autotune the news" renamed itself to "Songify the news", it's
highly likely that Autotune's owners are not shy about enforcing their
trademark.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
I figured that move was more about wanting to promote their own brand instead
of someone else's. (They began selling Songify apps around the same time.)

------
nwmcsween
It would be nice if a tool could dynamically tune based on server conditions,
too much sequential io? Increase read ahead and swap out applications, too
much random io, reduce read ahead, etc.

~~~
abhiyerra
That is the eventual goal of this tool. But we have to start somewhere right?

------
kim0
No idea how this will help my idle server! If it's idle, tuning won't really
help heh

~~~
abhiyerra
Well the goal of the tool is to watch the entire cluster and notify you if any
machine is idling or not doing its part.

Right now the tool is focused on making existing servers performant, but since
it is already collecting diagnostic information it can eventually also notify
if a machine is sitting idle.

For example, a company I worked at had a Redis slave machine which was quite
powerful but we realized 2 years later that it wasn't actually doing anything.
Whoops. All the monitoring metrics showed that it was performing well, but
nothing actually notified us that by performing well it wasn't doing anything
in the first place.

This seems to be a common theme when many machines are run. Some go unnoticed
and idle away.

------
paulasmuth
Excellent idea! Are there any benchmarks of how the changed sysctl values
affect performance?

~~~
abhiyerra
I've used some of the settings at a previous company on an haproxy front end
machine. Lead us to move from c4.8xlarge machines to m4.xlarge handling the
same traffic. I'll do a future post on how it affects scaling.

------
slenk
My instance isn't reporting anything. Also compains the install.sh is wrong...

~~~
abhiyerra
Hey can you email me at abhi@acksin.com and I'll help you debug.

------
urgerestraint
When is the server portion likely to be open sourced?

~~~
abhiyerra
Hopefully in the next 2 weeks. We are considering just being able to do it via
AWS Lambda.

------
nicksergeant
Really frustrating when websites just plaster me in the face with an email
signup form before I even have a chance to read what the business / app is all
about:
[http://i.nick.sg/1e71733605744a9ba084737429cc694d.png](http://i.nick.sg/1e71733605744a9ba084737429cc694d.png)

I just closed the tab. It's not worth it.

~~~
abhiyerra
Sorry about that. Removed the form.

